# World's Widest Building



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

TalB said:


> The Great Wall of China is probably the widest structure on Earth.


I would call it the longest structure.


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

^^ actually you are right. The lenght of the wall is 6,700 km, but the width 
is only about 4 metres.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Great Wall of China is the only wall you can actually see from outer space.


----------



## Illadelph (Dec 3, 2005)

Actual building could be the City Hall in Philadelphia. It's the worlds tallest masonry building with walls up to 22ft thick and it sits on 4.5 acres of Land which it covers completely.


http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...Things_To_Do-Philadelphia-City_Hall-BR-1.html


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

TalB said:


> The Great Wall of China is probably the widest structure on Earth.


Do you know the difference between "wide" and "long"?


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

must be........
looks really long..........


----------



## thunder head (Jul 22, 2005)

TalB said:


> The Great Wall of China is the only wall you can actually see from outer space.


You cannot see it from space because it is too narrow, it's angular width as seen from space would be far too small for the human eye to resolve.


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

I remember reading that Kansai International Airport is the longest building in the world. I'm not sure if that counts as 'width' though. 

Mechandise Mart in Chicago seemed very wide when I first came across it. The Hermitage Museum in St Petersburg also goes on for a bit.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

nightfire741 said:


> ^That really doesnt look like a very noce holliday destination.
> 
> Besides the building is reeeeally ugly.


haha.. well i'm sure people almost 100 years ago had different tastes


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> I think it is Prora. A hotel Hitler build for the Germans on Rugen. It was planned to be THE holiday destination for the Germans. But because of the Great War they never finished the building. Today it is abandoned


eerie


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> haha.. well i'm sure people almost 100 years ago had different tastes


almost 100... ? Damn


----------



## nightfire741 (Apr 14, 2005)

Try 60


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

It's hard to answer this question.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

TalB said:


> The Great Wall of China is the only wall you can actually see from outer space.


No you cannot.


----------



## DGM (Aug 8, 2005)

I have tried to find it using google earth and have had some trouble.


----------



## Blue Swede (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, the Great Wall, if you want to talk about wide (if 'wide' is also 'long') has to be noted. There are (interior) barracks, administrative centers and towers along the wall, so it could be considered some sort of a 'building' but that's open to argument of course.

How about the building in Berlin, that old low-rise nazi-era aircraft factory, I don't know what it's called but it is gigantic and goes on and on and on -- took us forever to drive round -- anyone know the name?


----------



## Mr. Maciek (Jul 29, 2005)

hmmmmmm its hard to say what a wide building is and what a long building is, can be easily mistaken but the two measurments are tottaly different, i mean thats just stupid calling the great wall a wide building. the best way to work it out is if a buildings width is larger then its length, then it would be called its length.. think about it lol


----------



## WeasteDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

In this context, width or breadth is something measured along its smallest side (x or z axis), length is something measured along its longest side (x or z axis). Height is something measured along the y axis positive to the ground it stands on.


----------



## NewcastleArchStudent (Mar 27, 2006)

That Prora is one very scary attempt at Butlins...


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

the building (size: 284.000 m² and 1230 long) of the tempelhof airport is one of the three biggest buildings in the world after the pentagon and the parliament palace in bukarest

there is a model: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/BerlinTempelhofFlughafenModell.jpg


----------

